# Orvis 8 weight clearwater classic Rod Battenkill Large arbor 4 for sale $200



## netboy (Aug 28, 2008)

Used twice !

8 weight forward floating line

9 ft clear water classic 

Gold battenkill large arbor 4 reel

$200 obo Retail $500

Also Ross Canyon 4 reel also used twice $200 Retail is $500 

Jeff 770-713-0120


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What series of ross reel is it?


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

sent you a pm


----------

